# What is your favorite non expensive dish?



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

Mine would have to be goulash!!
Ground beef
Tomatoes
corn
noodles 
and tomatoe sauce


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2005)

I bought some pork shoulder on sale at Fred Meyers yesterday.

Came home and cut in into chunks, marinated it all day in EVOO, Garlic, Onions, salt, pepper, lots of lemon juice and oregano.

I added some EVOO to a fry pan and fried it all up.

Made a Greek Salad 
and Fried some pita bread in EVOO, salt, pepper, garlic and oregano.

It was a pretty inexpensive dinner and VERY GOOD!


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

I know this will sound stupid to some of you, but, What is EVOO??


----------



## choclatechef (May 11, 2005)

It is extra virgin olive oil.

I love beans....wonderful beans!

Butterbeans, pinto beans, red beans, navy beans, black beans.......!


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I know this will sound stupid to some of you, but, What is EVOO??


 
If you ever watch 30 Minute Meals, the show's notorious hostess says that all the time. I know cringe everytime that acronym pops up. 

But my favorite inexpensive meal is either chili or pizza


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2005)

Sorry Iron.   I've just always typed it EVOO... I'm a very lazy girl.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

A big pot of pintos and just a basic cornbread in the winter and a big pot of fresh green beans, onions, and bacon with the same cornbread in the summer.


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

hmmm i have to go with ground beef and gravy over mashed potatoes.


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> It is extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> I love beans....wonderful beans!
> 
> Butterbeans, pinto beans, red beans, navy beans, black beans.......!


 

Chocolatechef, I'm with you there! Just throw in a nice hunk of cornbread & I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Otter (May 11, 2005)

A great big pot of chili - inexpensive and lasts 3 days minimum.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 11, 2005)

The 15 bean soup package jazzed up with ham in soup and shredded cheese on top.

But what could be cheaper than a good box of mac and cheese with more cheese mixed in hence my cholesterol problem.
Im with with you crewsk I love any legume available.
 Especially with more cheese.
I LOVE CHEESE!


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> The 15 bean soup package jazzed up with ham in soup and shredded cheese on top.
> 
> But what could be cheaper than a good box of mac and cheese with more cheese mixed in hence my cholesterol problem.
> Im with with you crewsk I love any legume available.
> ...


 


I have to have cheese on everything too!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 13, 2005)

Wow.......i started a thread many months ago with a expense limit and there were some wonderful ideas.....you may look that thread up also.

Off my head I'd pick:
Homemade Chicken Noodles & Mashed Potatoes...my favorite
2nd the Goulash
Spagetti
2nd the beans & cornbread
SOS

Ok.....thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## cantcook (May 13, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> A great big pot of chili - inexpensive and lasts 3 days minimum.


 
I don't know about you, but a big pot of chilli costs me about $30 to make  

One of my favorite cheap meals, that takes about 8 minutes from the time you crack the first can til the time you eat is creamed tuna on toast.  Open a can of cream of mushroom soup, add two cans of tuna, lightly salt and pepper and add milk to change the consistency if necessary.  Bring to a quick boil, remove from heat and serve over toast.  Can't beat it for time and money.


----------



## ironchef (May 13, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Sorry Iron. I've just always typed it EVOO... I'm a very lazy girl.


 
Nah, I just can't stand it coming from Ms. Ray.


----------



## SierraCook (May 14, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> hmmm i have to go with ground beef and gravy over mashed potatoes.


 
middie, this is one of my favorites, also. Sometimes, I will substitute ground sausage for the ground beef. My other  favorite inexpensive meal is ground beef and beef flavored rice-a-roni.


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2005)

I love a big pot of crowder peas cooked with ham, bacon or smoked sausage and onion, with cornbread on the side.

My "ham salad" is a good one, too. I grind a pound of balogna, a pound of any hard cheese, and 8-10 hard-boiled eggs, then mix together with Miracle Whip, mustard and sweet pickle relish. It's good as a snack on crackers, or as a sandwich, toasted or not. 

Then there's the ubiquitous SOS...I used chipped beef, mushrooms, peas and my own white sauce, and serve it on bisquits. My family loves it. 

A turkey on sale is a great bargain...I can feed a family of four for a week with a 14 lb. bird.


----------



## Yakuta (May 14, 2005)

Cheap and fast is a roasted chicken with oven roasted potatoes.  Whole chickens are fairly inexpensive.  I normally buy them when they are on sale and leave them in my freezer. 

Butter, herbs, garlic and lemon and olive oil are always in my pantry.  I wash the chicken and pat it dry and make an herb butter with butter, herbs of my choice, finely chopped garlic and lemon or lime zest.  I smear it over the chicken.  I stuff it with the lemons or limes that I have left over from zesting and leftover herb stems.  Bake it in an oven at 400 degrees.  

While the Chicken is being roasted I wash some poatotes (Idaho ones are fine since I get them for less than 2 dollars for an entire bag).  Scrub them really well and cut them into small cubes.  Toss with herbs, olive oil and lots of garlic and bake alongside with the chicken. 

In less than a hour you have a great meal that is easy on the pocket.  I think with everything added it's under 10 dollars and can feed a family of 4 atleast in my house because I have younger kids.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> It is extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> I love beans....wonderful beans!
> 
> Butterbeans, pinto beans, red beans, navy beans, black beans.......!


Me too chef, espically my dad's beans..Simple, easy, thrifty, and yummy...serve em up wit a green salad and lots of warm buttered french bread...EMmmmmm 
kadesma


----------



## auntdot (May 23, 2005)

Pea soup.

And then probably the Cuban dish, picadillo.


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

i'm another fan of beans. lentil soup, too, with either ham base or a ham hock.


----------



## spryte (May 23, 2005)

Mom's potted beef & gravy over mashed potatoes & mashed carrots... w/bread for sopping up gravy!


----------



## BakersDozen (May 23, 2005)

*Anita's Barbecued Meatloaf*

 
* Exported from MasterCook *

                        Anita's Barbecued Meatloaf

Recipe By     :Anita Bowell - Friend
Serving Size  : 6     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Main Dishes

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  3             slices  day-old bread
  1 1/2         pounds  ground beef
  2          teaspoons  salt -- or less
  2          teaspoons  black pepper -- or less
  1                     egg
  1                can  tomato soup -- divided
  1              small  onion -- minced
     1/2           can  water
  3        tablespoons  vinegar
  3        tablespoons  brown sugar
  2          teaspoons  Worcestershire sauce

Soak bread in water; squeeze out excess. Add to ground beef, along with salt, pepper, egg, 1/2 can tomato soup and onion. Mix and shape into a loaf. Place in a shallow baking pan or loaf pan. Mix remaining soup, 1/2 soup can water, vinegar, brown sugar and Worcestershire sauce; pour over loaf. Bake uncovered at 350 F. for 1 hour and 15 minutes.

Serves 6



                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per serving: 405 Calories (kcal); 31g Total Fat; (69% calories from fat); 20g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 128mg Cholesterol; 933mg Sodium
Food Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 3 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Fruit; 4 1/2 Fat; 1/2 Other Carbohydrates

NOTES : This is one of the best flavored meatloaves I've ever made. Its an old Campbell's soup recipe and I've made it since the 60's. Anita was my children's babysitter as well as a close friend. The sauce for the top is good on other meatloaves too!
Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## gduncann (May 24, 2005)

My all time favorite meal, and you can pay as much or as little for it as you like is:

Fresh fruit, good cheeses, baguette and a bottle of wine

Next would be pasta almost any way

I've been away a long time,
Also, I see that my webpage address automatically came up.  I haven't worked on my site for over 2 years.  Don't bother to go there.  I'm hoping to start redoing it soon.  

Thanks

Geraldine Duncann


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Geraldine, you can go to the top of this page and click on "user cp". Then, you'll notice to the left that you can change/edit your profile very easily. That way you can get rid of your unwanted tag line


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2005)

my cheap and easy dishes are:

hot dogs and baked beans casserole (covered in cheesy mashed potatoes and baked like a shepard's pie)

linguine with white or red clam sauce

baked ziti


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

oh I love baked ziti!


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2005)

*potted beef and gravy*

Spryte, are you talking about chipped beef? 

My family loves what we call SOS...Chipped beef in white sauce, with mushrooms and peas, over toast or bisquits. Sure would be fine over mashed potatoes too! 
Ground beef is great fixed that way too...brown the beef, pour off most of the fat, stir in a little flour, S&P, then add milk. Cook  and stir until thickened, add mushrooms and peas, or whatever (a can of drained peas and carrots, or baby peas with pearl onions) and cook till warmed through. Add a little cheese if you wish, and stir until melted.
Serve on toast, bisquits, or mashed potatoes.

There was a time in my life that I lived off bacon grease gravy and white bread for several weeks. Didn't hurt me one bit, and it sure made me appreciate what I have now.
My family teases me about hoarding food, but once you have been hungry, you never forget it. Depending how much I scrimped, I could feed all of us for 6 months to a year out of my freezer and pantry.


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2005)

Buckytom, your my kind of person!!
don't tell my husband, though


----------



## cooksalot (May 24, 2005)

*Glop*

Mine would be Glop. I grew up with it.
Cooked rice and add a can of Cream of whatever soup + 1 can of water or broth.
Add any leftover veggies and meat. 
Nuke or bake until hot.
It's Glop because that is the sound it makes when you plop it on the plate.


----------



## college_cook (May 24, 2005)

Don't judge me... but I LOVE Ramen Noodles... probably a side effect of college... there's also this place called Mad Mushroom Pizza, who has $3.99 Large Cheese Pizzas on Mondays and Tuesday


----------



## cooksalot (May 24, 2005)

College Cook,my roomate(or whatever) adds stuff to Ramen noodles. His favorite is Parmesan and butter. Also leftover vegetables or chicken.

He calls them jail noodles cuz the guys in jail can buy them and heat them in their cell he says.


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

i eat ramen noodles, college cook,lol! they're good. and how else can you feed yourself for 11 cents, 9 cents on sale?!


----------



## middie (May 24, 2005)

heyyyyyyyy i eat ramen noodles too !!!
i admit it and i don't care lol.


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 25, 2005)

We eat lots of the noodle variations.  We can buy Indonesian and Thai versions here as well.  We always add either corn or peas and an egg.  If there is meat leftover that is added as well.


I am almost embarrased to mention tuna noodle casserole, but I do love it.  I add chunks of cheese which melts in the oven.  

Pam


----------



## Constance (May 25, 2005)

Don't be embarassed Pam...I love it too! In fact, I've been known to sneak bites out of the fridge when it's cold.

I make mine with a couple cans of tuna, wide egg noodles, peas, mushroom soup and Velveeta Cheese Lite. 

Glad you mentioned it...think I'll make some tonight.


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2005)

i forgot tuna and elbow macaroni salad. i could eat pounds of it.
and stir fries too. the stir fry i made last night was enough to feed 4 people well, and only cost about $9. it had string beans ($1), onions ($.50), carrots ($.50), celery ($.50), bell pepper($1), garlic ($.25), boneless chicken thighs ($3.50), and leftover chinese brown sauce, soy sauce, and hot pepper flakes from take out ($.75). Served with white rice ($1), it was a good and healthy meal.

hah! i made you add...


----------



## gduncann (May 25, 2005)

Cottage Pie is of course the English answer to good, cheep and quick: your leftover chopped up meat and vegetables, gravy and a mashed potato crust.  Put in the oven until the potatoes begin to brown a bit.  Yum.

Cottage Pie if made with beef or pork, Shepherds Pie if made with lamb or mutton.

Geraldine Duncann


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2005)

my Dad just made a batch of tuna macaroni salad, bucky. it's so oniony, though, that i'm afraid to taste it. too many social engagements for that, lol.


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

I think my family is the only one on the face of the earth that has never had ramen noodles.

hey........
how about this...
let's see who can make the cheapest nutritious dinner and posts the actual cost (tax included)


----------



## middie (May 25, 2005)

never had ramen noodles ???????????? 

i am shocked !!!!


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

Never. Not even once.
I think it's because the sodium content frightens me. My mouth can't take more than the amount of salt that's on 1 or 2 french fries before it starts hurting.


----------



## middie (May 25, 2005)

ah then don't get them... very salty. but man are they good. unless you just used the seasoning packet to flavor the noodles then discard the broth.


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

I've also wished I could eat potato chips more! I do enjoy them, but the salt *ouch*! is too much. I'm waiting for the next fad to be the "regular food-but-now-salt-free" diet - I'd be in heaven!


----------



## middie (May 25, 2005)

jkath i'm looking around to see if i can find the ingredients to the seasoning packet so you can make your own with way less sodium. no luck yet. i'll keep searching


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 26, 2005)

We can buy the noodles plain here, without seasoning mix.  I use them for stir fries now and then. In fact they are called Wok Noodles.


Pam


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I've also wished I could eat potato chips more! I do enjoy them, but the salt *ouch*! is too much. I'm waiting for the next fad to be the "regular food-but-now-salt-free" diet - I'd be in heaven!


 
i watch my sodium like crazy. if i eat something salty then i drink like 62 oz. of juice to dilute it! my dietician tried to convince me that sodium is okay, but i flipped her the proverbial bird. i hate how puffy salt makes me; skinny as i am, i still worry about stuff like that.


----------



## Zereh (May 26, 2005)

Sodium is more than "okay" it is something your body requires! It gets a bad rap but it is honestly very important. It helps regulate fluids in your body and is also critical for nerve and muscle function.  Sodium is only bad when it is overdone; too little sodium is just as bad as going overboard with it. 

Having a bag of ramen noodles for supper won't make you explode with sodium unless that's the kind of stuff you eat day in and day out.  I like the old 80-20 rule ~ if 80% of what you eat is good for you, that 20% you splurge on isn't going to kill ya. 


Z


----------



## college_cook (May 26, 2005)

> how about this...
> let's see who can make the cheapest nutritious dinner and posts the actual cost (tax included)



I made Tortellini for two of us last night, nothing fancy, for around $7.


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

lol, zerah, i'm on more supplements than you could imagine, and that keeps my sodium/potassium/etc. levels at bay nomatter what. i need not worry about mineral depletion, lol!


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Sodium is more than "okay" it is something your body requires! It gets a bad rap but it is honestly very important. It helps regulate fluids in your body and is also critical for nerve and muscle function. Sodium is only bad when it is overdone; too little sodium is just as bad as going overboard with it.


 
sodium is found in so many foods, especially in packaged or processed foods, that most people don't have to worry about getting enough in their diet. in fact, i'd bet they get way too much. 
the bad rap comes from it's affects on the heart and blood vessels for people with hypertension, of which many if not most people have some degree as they age.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

sorry jkath, no luck. all i could find were recipes using ramen noodles.


----------



## jkath (May 26, 2005)

Thanks anyway, Middie -
all that talk about sodium makes me crave salt!
(I never had a problem with most foods till I got a Vitamin C deficiency when I was around 20..from then on it's been all kinds of weird stuff....
ahhhh! Youth is wasted on the young!)


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2005)

I actually tend to have low sodium, because if I consume enough to cause water retention, it applies pressure to my arthritic joints and causes increased discomort. My doctor says to "use a reasonable amount". 
Restaurant food can be a real problem...swells me up like a big fat toad. LOL!


----------



## abjcooking (May 31, 2005)

I have so many dishes these are my favorite that are under $10:

Mom's spicy vegetable and beef soup
chicken and rice casserole
chineese noodle chicken
cornbread/hamburger casserole
spaghetti beef wrap-ups
sloppy joe squares
pasta with tuna cilantro cream
french onion soup


----------



## cats (Jun 1, 2005)

I make up this really simple and inexpensive dish that my husband just loves. In a large pot, cook fanfalle pasta as directed and drain. Meanwhile, in large skillet or wok, saute slices of kielbasa, when slightly browned and fat cooked out, add to pan rough chopped onion, fresh carrots sliced how you like, but not big chunks, and, after about 10 min., add a head of cabbage sliced up, as well as a couple of cloves of chopped garlic. Toss all this around every few minutes or so. S&P to taste. When cooked through, add drained pasta to kielbasa mixture, toss, and serve.  I'm sorry I can't give you specific measurements of the ingredients, but for the two of us, and just for one meal, I would use about one-half lb. of the kielbasa, 2 med. carrots, 1 lg. onion, and small head cabbage. It's really pretty tasty and I serve it with horseradish and bread. Very inexpensive!


----------



## Shellygloo (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi!  I agree with the chicken and roast potatoes recipe.  Here's what got me through college, when I was very poor...but I still make it, and it's delicious.  In college I found I could make a delicious meal with potatoes, eggs, oil, and ketchup.  Perfect hashbrowns with fried eggs...

Use one large, or two medium potatoes per person, and one or two eggs:

Ingredients for 4:
4 large baking potatoes
vegetable oil of choice
1 medium onion
4-8 eggs
salt & fresh ground black pepper

Day 1:  bake potatoes...scrub potatoes, and poke several times with a knife.  bake at 350 degrees until they are fork tender.  Take out of the oven and allow to cool.  Refrigerate overnight.  

Day 2:  Heat cast iron pan to medium.  Grate cold baked potatoes with a medium or large grater.  Coursely chop onion and add the onion to the potatoes.  Put a thin layer of oil, or oil mixed with butter in the hot pan, and then add the grated potatoe and onion mixture.  Smash down with a spatula, and then drizzle with a little more oil.  Allow to cook until potato onion mixture is brown on one side.  Turn mixture, trying to keep the browned part together as much as possible.  When the second side is brown ed, remove from pan with a large spatula, and place on plates, divided into 4 servings.  Fry eggs in butter in pan, and then serve with hash browns.  I like ketchup on the mix.


----------



## Teanobi (Jun 25, 2005)

My favorite is Ochazuke (which is basically tea over rice).

Here is a basic recipe for Salmon Ochazuke:

 Makes 2 servings 

Ingredients 
2 cup of rice. Cold rice or leftover rice is perfectly is fine. 
Freshly brewed green tea loose leaves (genmaicha is my favorite because its toasted brown rice content will enhance the flavor) 
A pinch of sesame seeds 
1/2 sheet of nori (dried seaweed paper) 
1 salmon filet (approximately 1/4 lbs each) 
wasabi (Japanese horseradish)* optional 
2 umeboshi (Japanese pickled plums)* optional 

Directions 
Grill or bake some salmon (or if you like, you may use bits of leftover cooked salmon). 

Prepare and brew green tea. 

Place cooked rice into individual rice bowls. Shred the salmon over the rice. 

Pour hot green tea over the rice and salmon. Sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds, crumbled nori, and a small dab of wasabi (Japanese horseradish) or umeboshi (Japanese pickled plum). 

Serve immediately; mix together and enjoy. You can also substitute tsukemono (pickled vegetables), other grilled or raw fish, or salmon roe for the salmon.


----------



## torreon (Jun 28, 2005)

*Oven Baked Chicken*

1. I split a whole chicken, wash it & put it on a foil lined pan. Then sprinkle it with seasoned salt & bake until its cooked & golden brown. Serve it with micro waved or oven baked potatoes & vegetable or salad. A nice cheap meal! Low in fat too. I get the chickens when on sale & freeze them.
2. Also I make tacos with ground beef ( ground turkey or chicken too). Serve with a salad , refried beans & fruit.
3. Spaghetti with homemade sauce made of canned tomatoe, tomato sauce,oregano, italian seasoning, basil , garlic powder. My family perfers this recipe over bottled sauce.


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

Great ideas, torreon, and welcome to the site!

When you can get a good roast on sale, beef stroganoff is a nice cheap meal,
 or...
with that same roast, you can slow roast the meat, fork shred it, add diced sauteed onions,garlic and chiles and make a ton of beef flautas (just barely fry the flour tortillas, fill with the filling, roll 'em up, close with a toothpick and bake till golden)


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2005)

cabbage and noodles!
it's so yummy and so easy to make. 
you finely shred some cabbage with a knife, then slice up some onion, cook that down in a large skillet in at least 1 stick of (REAL!) butter, covered, and add cooked and drained wide egg noodles, plus lots and lots of black pepper and some salt, towards the end of cooking.


----------



## Constance (Jul 4, 2005)

Luvs_food, that sounds very tasty. I love cabbage, but no one else here does, so I sometimes fix it for me to lunch on.


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 4, 2005)

kielbasa and squash

Cut up some yellow squash and zuccini - saute
Cut up kielbasa - saute

mix together with a couple of spoonfuls of apricot jam and voila you have yummy happiness.


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 13, 2005)

A breakfast I began eating in Antigua when I was 15 and LOVE ever since.

A sliced tomato sandwich on toasted bread with sliced avocado, a little bit of butter and yellow mustard. Optional is a side of cottage cheese with fresh mango.

not a lot of protein in this sandwich, but it's all about the taste.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Jul 14, 2005)

Golabki  AKA Stuffed cabbage


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 14, 2005)

Stuffed Cabbage???  How do you do that?  Is it like cabbage rolls?  PLease indulge me hear......

Sheppards Pie......

for breaky that I really enjoy is toast with Cheeze Whiz and Honey....


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

Always Hungry said:
			
		

> A breakfast I began eating in Antigua when I was 15 and LOVE ever since.
> 
> A sliced tomato sandwich on toasted bread with sliced avocado, a little bit of butter and yellow mustard. Optional is a side of cottage cheese with fresh mango.
> 
> not a lot of protein in this sandwich, but it's all about the taste.


 
That sounds like a perfect snack!!!


----------



## BBQ Fish (Jul 14, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Stuffed Cabbage??? How do you do that? Is it like cabbage rolls? PLease indulge me hear......
> 
> Sheppards Pie......
> 
> for breaky that I really enjoy is toast with Cheeze Whiz and Honey....


 
Stuffed cabbage, cabbage rolls, pigs in a blanket all mean the same.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

Really?
To me, pigs in a blanket are little breakfast sausages, each rolled individually in a pancake and topped with maple syrup...talk about different words for different parts of the country!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

Pigs in a blanket to me are little cocktail weenies rolled dough and served at cocktail hours as a passed hor dourve (sp?) with mustard.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

oh yes - the quickie is to do it with Hillshire Farms' "little smokies" and roll them up in Pillsbury crescent triangles. (great with a slice of avocado inside!) I guess those would be piggies too!


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

more piggies


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL what cute little piggies, but I think I will pass on eating them.  I have a feeling that they may be a little tough to chew.  

My most favorite inexpensive meal is Mac & Cheese.  I also love to add mushroom soup and a can of mushrooms to it.  Yummmmmmm


----------



## bknox (Jul 14, 2005)

Cheap eats. Probably red bean soup and cornbread, southern comfort food. If am being lazy and cheap it would have to be pasta or rice and whatever I can find in the fridge.

I had black bean soup and rice last night, a bit of the best of both worlds.

bryan


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2005)

The first time I heard of pigs in blankets was at an IHOP.  They were pancakes wrapped around breakfast sausages.

I now hear the hot dog/crescent rool combo called that.  I haven't seen sausages wrapped in pancakes for a while.

Either way, they don't come close to shepard's pie or cabbage rolls.


----------



## luvs (Jul 14, 2005)

i grew up knowing them as two things. pigs in the blanket are cabbage rolls and also the little cocktail wieners in crescent roll dough. i love stuffed cabbage. mmmm....


----------

